# New Tt



## BigGreyA (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, we got a new trailer. Unfortunatly it is not an outback. However, we like it and we still love this site so I'll be seeing you all here and maybe in a campsite soon. Scott
(We have a 2005 Surveyor 26SVS.)


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your SOB (Some Other Brand).

Welcome to Outbackers.com.







At least you have joined us.

Who knows, sometimes we rub off on other people, and they start to like what we like.


----------



## BigGreyA (Jan 25, 2007)

I looked high and low for a 23 or a 25 and could not find one up here in Alaska that was not too expensive. This Surveyor is a well built TT and VERY light. Who knows, in the future we might upgrade to an Outback. Want to see pictures?


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

YUP!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BigGreyS,

Congrats on your new TT.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

From Fellow Alaskan's......"Welcome To Outbackers!!!!!








".


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the Serveyor and enjoyyour new TT









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Congrats &*


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations! I'm glad you found a trailer that suits your family. You'll find that the questions and mods transcend make and model so you'll always have a resource here - and friendly people. Enjoy the summer with your new trailer.

Scott


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new travel trailer. Keep us southerners posted on how life is camping the your area of the world.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

BigGreyS,

Congratulations on the new TT, welcome and enjoy. Friends we regularly camp with have a Surveyor and love it.

Happy Camping!


----------



## BigGreyA (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you all! I again love this site. You all make everyone feel welcome.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Enjoy and Happy Camping in your new SOB!


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Congradulations and welcome!!!









Lots of good tips here regardless of brand.

Have fun!

Russ


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Sorry about the Outback thing - probably not a lot of price competition up there, I guess.


----------

